# Monitors



## desertfox330 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello,

Looking for advice for new monitors. I would like to get 2 good quality monitors. Two I have been looking at are the Asus PA246 Q and the Dell Ultrasharp U2410. I am not sure if I can get the Asus where I am but I know the Dell would be available. I have read some reviews on both and there seems to be inconsistant reviews. Now the NEC mulitsync PA241W has great reviews, but has a big price, Anyone have any of these, or any others they can comment on and or recommend

Thanks,


Markus


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Markus

I've got a Dell U2311H next to my EIZO CG243W.  Yeah, they're not in the same league, but any means, but it depends on how perfect you need them to be.  Properly calibrated (I like the BasICColor software with an EyeOne puck), the Dell's not that far off.  If you're looking for reviews, try www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## happycranker (Nov 23, 2011)

I have an EIZO and an NEC and they are both miles in front of the pack, but as you say at a price! The best thing with the NEC is the Spectraview software which calibrates the screen automatically using my ColorMunki.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 23, 2011)

happycranker said:


> ... The best thing with the NEC is the Spectraview software which calibrates the screen automatically using my ColorMunki.



The same thing is true for the higher end EIZO, where you hardware-calibrate using ColorNavigator. Very nice feature indeed.

Beat


----------



## happycranker (Nov 23, 2011)

Beat, Yes I hear good things about the EIZO version, but my monitor is a few years old now and does not work with the new software. The really good thing is that now NEC is in the market that the prices have fallen from both manufacturers, which is good for us!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2011)

happycranker said:


> I hear good things about the EIZO version, but my monitor is a few years old now and does not work with the new software.



If your NEC software doesn't work with the EIZO, try BasICColor - does the same thing adjusting hardware controls.  That said, your NEC software maybe rebadged BasICColor anyway - it is in Europe, isn't in the US, so I don't know about Australia.


----------



## happycranker (Nov 24, 2011)

Victoria, Yes I can create a second monitor profile with the NEC Spectraview software, I have no idea where the software originates from as I bought in Oz, but my guess would be US.


----------

